# Baked beans canning this way?



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I am so in love with the baked beans that I finally made from scratch. so I want to can some but I do not want to cook them first I want to do them like I do other beans. Just soak over night, rinse and can.

OK so can I soak the navy beans over night then once I rinse them ADD the spices/sugars to the raw beans and then can them. Or do I have to cook baked beans first then can them?

My thought is soak, drain add the spices/sugars in large bowl to beans then put them in the jars with boiling water and then can. Can I do this?

these were really good beans so I want to put some up plus recipe says to add tomato paste for pork n' beans so want to do some of those also.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.sbcanning.com/2012/02/renees-bbq-beans-looking-for-bushs.html

You partially cook them first, this is a really good recipe, above...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I make a wicked batch a beans. Always make em fer family functions an fer caterin. Ifin I got a bunch left over, I simply can em. They have simmered fer hours, but can up just fine.


----------

